# Question about taking apart a McCulloch weed trimmer



## ADAPPJ28 (May 20, 2012)

Hi all,i'm new around here and had a quick question.I've looked all over the web and could'nt find much about McCulloch gas weed trimmers.I was given one thats probably about 10 years old and i'd thought i'd tinker with it.I don't have the model number handy.I was going to remove the filter cover to get to the carb. and it appears to have a unique screw that i've never seen before,not quite a phillips head or allen wrench,does anybody happen to know if i need a special tool to remove them?I can try to post a pic if that would help.Also i was told that McCulloch was out of business,is that true?Just curious.Thank you all for your time and help !


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

McCulloch is just a name any more. They have been bought and sold several times over the years and now it's just the name that is used. Your trimmer is likely an MTD product. I would guess that the type of screw that you have is a Torx type, and you would need a torx type driver or wrench to remove and reinstall it.


----------



## ADAPPJ28 (May 20, 2012)

30yearTech said:


> McCulloch is just a name any more. They have been bought and sold several times over the years and now it's just the name that is used. Your trimmer is likely an MTD product. I would guess that the type of screw that you have is a Torx type, and you would need a torx type driver or wrench to remove and reinstall it.


Ok,i see.The name Torx does sound familiar i'll look into that,thanks alot ! Also i saw some videos on youtube where guys bought carb rebuild kits with a bunch of different gasket sizes and you just find the right one you need,but all the stores around i here i asked said just bring it in and they'll match it up with what i need.Have you guys heard of such a kit or know where i could get one?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Your carb is most likely a Zama or Walbro, somewhere in the carb casting is the type and model numbers, sometimes they are very hard to find, the zama might be C1Q or C1U and some numbers however the numbers may be on the other side of the carb almost as if they were written with a lazer, Walbro are similar but not as difficult, usually WT-xxx, both have some great info on their sites under the Service/Aftermarket tabs. Have a good one. Geo

www.zamacarb.com
www.walbro.com


----------



## ADAPPJ28 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for all your help,i was able to get this started after replacing the fuel line,filter and new primer bulb.Moderator can close if needed.


----------

